# xorg-server (1.9.4) port



## alie (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi guys,

Any news or plan about xorg-server (1.9.4) porting to FreeBSD ?

Thanks!


----------



## YZMSQ (Feb 5, 2011)

Well, I'm not sure, but maybe new xorg-server won't be ported to our FreeBSD until the KMS&GEM stuff is done. So, don't worry, just wait or contribute to it if you can. I believe the FreeBSD guys very much.


----------



## decke (Mar 10, 2011)

miwi is currently working on bringing Xorg to 7.6 so yes there will be some call for testers with xorg-server 1.9.4 in the near future. That does not directly depend on the KMS work because we can disable KMS in the Xorg ports for now.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 10, 2011)

Latest news I heard from miwi@



> Good news! I just got the new dri/drm to work on FreeBSD. I also finally got xorg-server 1.9.3 and xorg-server 1.10.0 working too! The bad news about dri update is, it builds only with USE_GCC 4.5.. Hope someone like to backport it.
> http://people.freebsd.org/~miwi/xorg76/xorg-server-1.9.3.png


----------



## troberts (Mar 10, 2011)

*xorg-server 1.8.x*

What about xorg-server 1.8.x or is it one of those releases that people acknowledge exists, but speak of in whispered tones?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 10, 2011)

I don't think anyone is working on the intermediate release, no.


----------



## vityan (Mar 18, 2011)

I've made the respective ports of Xorg 1.9.4 and recently 1.10.0 coupled with Mesa 7.10.

It's working fine on my notebook with Radeon HD 5470 (Evergreen) with xf86-video-ati 1.14.1 custom port. However no DRI because DRI for Evergreen and newer cards requires KMS, which is not yet available in FreeBSD.

Mesa, Xorg, 9-CURRENT world and kernel (with GCC46/Binutils 2.21 support patches) are all built using custom lang/gcc46 with my FreeBSD patches with -march=corei7.

Importing bleeding edge Xorg/Mesa into official ports tree is not so useful as long as KMS is not available (however 2D is just fine as ati driver still supports UMS for for pre 6XXX chips).

/var/log/Xorg.0.log:


```
X.Org X Server 1.10.0
Release Date: 2011-2-25
X protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 9.0-CURRENT-amd64
Current Operating System: FreeBSD _________ 9.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 9.0-CURRENT #0 r219677M: Wed Mar 16 01:57:19 IST 2011 _____
Build Date: 14 March 2011 07:32:41PM
Current version of pixman(0.21.4)
......
Module radeon: vendor="XOrg Foundation"
compiled for 1.10.0, module version = 6.14.1
....
RADEON(0): Maximum pixel clock: 400000
RADEON(0): Reference Clock: 400000
RADEON(0): No DRI yet on Evergreen
RADEON(0): using shadow framebuffer
....
```


----------

